# PARA TABS



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Who uses para tabs or gypsy tabs and what is the best way to attach them and what are the best bands to use with them ?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have become a fan of gypsy tabs. These are just flat pieces of leather with a hole in each end, bent double. I drill a hole through the fork and use "Chicago screws" to hold them.

http://www.chicagoscrews.com/

I buy the screws from a local leather worker.

I like to put the two ends of the leather on the same side of the fork with the loop coming over the top of the fork for an over-the-top configuration. Here is an example:










With this arrangement, it is a snap to change bands. You just undo the screws, take the old bands off the tabs, put the new bands on the tabs, and replace the screws. The screws I use are just the right length to bottom out as they begin to compress the two layers of leather. You can use the tabs with flatbands by simply tieing a loop in the end of the band as you would if attaching it to a pouch. Leave the loop a little large, and it will slip over the leather of the Gypsy tab easily.

Now this fork is aluminum flat. For thicker material, instead of the Chicago screws, I use standard round head screws, size 10 is good, of an appropriate length, with washers and acorn nuts so there are no sharp edges to damage the bands.

Of course you can just tie the leather loops in place instead of using screws, but that makes changing bands more trouble.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks charles , I have two natuarals nearly ready and i fancy using gypsy tabs on them ,i will post up some pictures when they are finished.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well I must say that's efficient. Nice looking fork, too.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Well I must say that's efficient. Nice looking fork, too.


Ahhh ... you clever lad ... I thought you might recognize that fork! For any who do not, it is just a variation on Dayhikers lovely Ninja design.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

harson said:


> Thanks charles , I have two natuarals nearly ready and i fancy using gypsy tabs on them ,i will post up some pictures when they are finished.


You should also have a look at the following site"

http://melchiormenzel.de/

Click on "Making a slingshot" and then on "Rubber attachments" and you may get some more ideas.

By all means, please do post photos of your slingshots.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive never shot a paratab slingshot, i need to make one so i can try it out. i never knew that style of screw was called " chicago screw " , i thought they were called something like rivet screw.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Charles... you are officially the man. Your setup is awesome.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks all for your kind comments. I find the convenience of those Gypsy tabs to be unbeatable. I like them even better than the Chinese style slotted forks for tubes. With the tabs, the bands are always in place on the fork, and they do not get abrasion from the top of the fork. And you can use them on just about any type of fork. You can switch bands quickly and easily, and they are very secure ... no danger of letting go at awkward moments. I really like the flat profile of the Chicago screws, but I cannot bring myself to order 100. The small screws and acorn nuts work just fine, and are readily available most everywhere, but the acorn nuts are not as flat to the frame in my pocket.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Grafvitnir (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a copy of the original tutorial for the gyspsy attachment that jmplsnt made at Jackshed a few years ago. Its a 13~Mb MSWord document so I can't post it here but maybe email it if anyone wants a copy of it. By the way... anyone knows what happened to jmplsnt?

Rubén


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Grafvitnir said:


> I have a copy of the original tutorial for the gyspsy attachment that jmplsnt made at Jackshed a few years ago. Its a 13~Mb MSWord document so I can't post it here but maybe email it if anyone wants a copy of it. By the way... anyone knows what happened to jmplsnt?
> 
> Rubén


I would like a copy. Just fire it off to my email address:

[email protected]

You will find jmplsnt hanging out here:

http://rebelslingshotforum.freeforums.org/

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Charles, you should have the ability to upload it once you receive it. Do you mind? You may have to convert it to a PDF first.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Charles, you should have the ability to upload it once you receive it. Do you mind? You may have to convert it to a PDF first.


No problem ... I will be happy to do so, as long as you feel there is no copyright violation.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Grafvitnir (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Charles!

Sorry for the delay, I was working and I just got home. I just sent you the document hope you get it. I hope jmplsnt doesn't mind I kept and share the info, but knowing him a little I don't think he does.

I hope this will be useful









Rubén


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Hi Charles!
> 
> Sorry for the delay, I was working and I just got home. I just sent you the document hope you get it. I hope jmplsnt doesn't mind I kept and share the info, but knowing him a little I don't think he does.
> 
> ...


Good thing you told me ... it went straight to my spam folder! But I have it now, and the file seemed to open just fine. I will check it over as you suggest to see if any editing is needed. Thanks so much for sending it on.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, I just posted a pdf of jmplsnt's instructions on Gypsy tabs in the blog section of the forum. So anyone who wants it can download it from there.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry, I didnt see your question about where to post it until just now. The blog section works well, though!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Sorry, I didnt see your question about where to post it until just now. The blog section works well, though!


No problem ... if it needs to be moved, by all means do so.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Grafvitnir said:


> I have a copy of the original tutorial for the gyspsy attachment that jmplsnt made at Jackshed a few years ago. Its a 13~Mb MSWord document so I can't post it here but maybe email it if anyone wants a copy of it. By the way... anyone knows what happened to jmplsnt?
> 
> Rubén


I would like a copy of the tutorial if you don't mind. My email is:
[email protected]

Thanks

RR


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Charles said:


> Thanks all for your kind comments. I find the convenience of those Gypsy tabs to be unbeatable. I like them even better than the Chinese style slotted forks for tubes. With the tabs, the bands are always in place on the fork, and they do not get abrasion from the top of the fork. And you can use them on just about any type of fork. You can switch bands quickly and easily, and they are very secure ... no danger of letting go at awkward moments. I really like the flat profile of the Chicago screws, but I cannot bring myself to order 100. The small screws and acorn nuts work just fine, and are readily available most everywhere, but the acorn nuts are not as flat to the frame in my pocket.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


I couldn't have said it any better. The only thing you didn't mention was that just a couple of band sets will service 20 slings!!


----------



## Grafvitnir (Apr 21, 2010)

RedRubber said:


> I have a copy of the original tutorial for the gyspsy attachment that jmplsnt made at Jackshed a few years ago. Its a 13~Mb MSWord document so I can't post it here but maybe email it if anyone wants a copy of it. By the way... anyone knows what happened to jmplsnt?
> 
> Rubén


I would like a copy of the tutorial if you don't mind. My email is:
[email protected]

Thanks

RR
[/quote]

Charles posted the file I emailed here: http://slingshotforum.com/blog/48/entry-405-jmplsnt-on-gypsy-tabs-and-natural-forks/

Hope it helps...

Rubén


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Ruben....That worked!

RR


----------

